# Habeam corpus



## been4years

Hello, Mentors,

What does 'Habeam corpus' mean?
It's not habeas corpus but habeam corpus.
Sorry, but there isn't much context related to this sentence.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bearded

Hello
Well, out of any context the words would literally mean ''may I have the body!/ I should have the body'' . Does it make sense to you?


----------



## been4years

Bearded,

Thank you again.
Instead 'May I have the body', can it also mean 'May I have _*my*_ body'?
This person was sitting in a chair and the other person was embracing(squeezing) this person's body with his one arm, so this person would say 'May I have my body' or 'May I have my body back'?
I am not sure.


----------



## bearded

Well, in Latin it's not specified 'whose' body, so you have to guess the right meaning.. And there is no 'back' either.
I imagine it's an (ironical) adaptation of 'habeas corpus' to a new context...
Please note that 'may I' is not a question: _habeam_ means ''that I (may) have'' : a wish.
English does not possess such a subjunctive (any more), hence my usage of 'may'.


----------



## been4years

Hi Bearded,

I understand what you suggested.
I didn't know that about 'may',
but 'wishing' fits more perfect in this context, though.

Thank you very much.


----------



## bearded

You are welcome.


----------

